# Slice master



## RBZ1 (Dec 27, 2011)

I have just started playing and haven't taken any lessons yet, but I have a wicked slice that is driving me nuts. I have read many suggestions in golf magazines to no avail. I am right handed and get plenty of loft with the ball flying straight for the first 100 yards, but than it makes a wicked right turn and I loose distance quickly. Because of this slice I bearly hit the ball 150 yards most times. Very frustrated.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

The only way to slice is to have the club face open to the swing path at impact.
Having said that, with out seeing your grip and swing, we cant tell why that is happening. Could be your grip, setup, swing path,transition, or coming over the top. Most likely a combination of some of these. If you can post a vid on Youtube of your swing, setup and grip we could help more, and even give you drills to work on


----------



## CrossGolfPro (Jan 21, 2012)

Steve, it's actually possible to slice the ball with a square face as well. When the path of the club contradicts the position of the club face (open, closed, square) that creates side spin. Try checking your set up position at address. If the ball flies at the target and then curves, you have a fade which is manageable and actually helpful in a lot of situations. If the ball starts right and then curves I would bet your setup position is such that your shoulders and feet may be pointing left of the target causing an out to in path with a square face. If you can get a video that would be great


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

Cross re-read what I wrote I said open to the club path, not the target. yes you can slice with the face square to the target if you swing path is out to in, but then your face is again open to the club path


----------

